# Videoportero Fermax



## PerCT (Nov 10, 2015)

Buenas a todos:

Tengo una fuente de alimentación a un sistema de videoportero marca FERMAX. Se alimenta a 230V AC y transforma en dos zonas, una a 12V AC y otra a 18V DC. El problema lo tengo en la de 18VDC que no saca nada. No soy un experto en electrónica, se más bien poco, así que mido con el polímetro y veo que me llega corriente hasta un transformador, que tiene en un lado cuatro patillas y al otro dos. En el lado de 4 patillas, dos son positivas y dos son negativas, y sacan 326V DC, en el otro lado, solo hay dos patillas y no saca nada de corriente, no se si la avería será aqui, pero el circuito se interrumpe en este punto, y aparte de este componente, solo hay de por medio un capacitor/varistor de esos que son como una lenteja azul, y al otro extremo un componente con 4 patillas, que no se lo que es. No hay nada más comunicando la zona que aún tiene voltaje con la que ya no tiene nada.

Os adjunto dos imagenes.

En la primera se ve la fuente por la zona de los componentes. La parte izquierda es la sencilla voncersion de 230 a 12v ac con un transformador, y la parte derecha es la que tiene el problema. Llevan 326vdc al trasnformador pequeño negro de la zona central.
En la segunda foto se ve volteada por la zona de soldadura, os he marcado la zona positiva y negativa, y a ya no pasa al otro lado, que está como separado.

¿La avería será de ese transformador? ¿Alguna pista?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pues por lo que veo tienes 4 cosas a medir que pueden ser. El transistor de conmutación que está contra el disipador. El diodo schottky que está en el otro disipador. El integrado de montage superficial que debe ser el generador de PWM, si puedes publica su código. O el optoacoplador de 4 patitas que une el secundario con el primario. Revisa el transistor, diodo y optoacoplador, luego vemos el integrado.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 10, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues por lo que veo tienes 4 cosas a medir que pueden ser. El transistor de conmutación que está contra el disipador. El diodo schottky que está en el otro disipador. El integrado de montage superficial que debe ser el generador de PWM, si puedes publica su código. O el optoacoplador de 4 patitas que une el secundario con el primario. Revisa el transistor, diodo y optoacoplador, luego vemos el integrado.



Gracias, te voy a ir respondiendo poco a poco según compruebo, si hago algo mal dímelo porque no se mucho de electrónica. He desoldado la pieza, para medirla fuera del circuito, espero que esto sea lo correcto.

Empiezo con el diodo Schottky, te adjunto foto del mismo. Numero sus patas en la foto de 1 a 3 de izquierda a derecha. Poniendo el multímetro en medir diodos y con la punta negra en la patilla 2 (central), si pongo la punta roja en la patilla 1 me da lectura de 250. Si pongo la roja en la patilla 3 me da lectura idéntica de 250. 
Si intento medir con la roja en la dos (centro), y la negra en los extremos, no da medida, se queda marcando 1 en la pantalla. Si mido entre 1 y 3 tampoco hay medida, independientemente de donde coloque la punta roja y negra.

Espero que me confirmes si los valores son adecuados, para volver a soldar el diodo en su sitio.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 10, 2015)

Vamos ahora al transistor tipo mosfet o de conmutación. Patillas de izquierda a derecha marcadas como G, D y S según el datasheet buscado por internet con el número que aparece en el transistor. Os adjunto foto.

Pongo multímetro en lectura de diodos. Pongo punta negra en centro "D" y roja a la derecha "S". Obtengo lectura de 697. Ahora invierto rojo por negro en D y S y no obtengo lectura.

Hago corte entre G y D para disparar transistor. Ahora vuelvo a medir igual que antes, negra en D y roja en S y obtengo 271.  Vuelvo a invertir rojo y negro y ahora si que obtengo lectura, de 1864, lo cual creo que indica que al hacer corto con G y D se dispara correctamente el transmisor.

Aparentemente funciona bien, según parece por vídeos que he visto por youtube.

Espero vuestro veredicto para volver a soldarlo en la placa.

Gracias


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 10, 2015)

PerCT dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, te voy a ir respondiendo poco a poco según compruebo, si hago  algo mal dímelo porque no se mucho de electrónica. He desoldado la  pieza, para medirla fuera del circuito, espero que esto sea lo correcto.



Pues si la forma correcta de medir es sacandolo de la placa.



			
				PerCT dijo:
			
		

> Empiezo con el diodo Schottky, te adjunto foto del mismo. Numero sus  patas en la foto de 1 a 3 de izquierda a derecha. Poniendo el multímetro  en medir diodos y con la punta negra en la patilla 2 (central), si  pongo la punta roja en la patilla 1 me da lectura de 250. Si pongo la  roja en la patilla 3 me da lectura idéntica de 250.
> Si intento medir con la roja en la dos (centro), y la negra en los  extremos, no da medida, se queda marcando 1 en la pantalla. Si mido  entre 1 y 3 tampoco hay medida, independientemente de donde coloque la  punta roja y negra.
> 
> Espero que me confirmes si los valores son adecuados, para volver a soldar el diodo en su sitio.



Si esta bueno el diodo, ya puedes volver a soldarlo en su lugar.



			
				PerCT dijo:
			
		

> Vamos ahora al transistor tipo mosfet o de conmutación. Patillas de  izquierda a derecha marcadas como G, D y S según el datasheet buscado  por internet con el número que aparece en el transistor. Os adjunto  foto.
> 
> Pongo multímetro en lectura de diodos. Pongo punta negra en centro "D" y  roja a la derecha "S". Obtengo lectura de 697. Ahora invierto rojo por  negro en D y S y no obtengo lectura.
> 
> ...



Al medir con las puntas entre D y S, cuando decis que en un sentido te marca 1 en el tester y luego al invertir te aparece una lectura de 697, debe ser porque tiene un diodo interno el transistor. Verificalo con el datasheet que sea asi. Si lo posee, pues sueldalo no mas a la placa.
Fijate en youtube como medir el optoacoplador, es facil. Luego si es esta bien, casi que me juego que no está trabajando la parte de PWM. Espero tu publicacion


----------



## PerCT (Nov 10, 2015)

el octoacoplador lo miro luego, aparentemente el extreomo que corresponde al diodo, poniendo la punta roja en el punto y la negra en el otro da lectura de 1810. Si invierto no da lectura por no respetar polaridad del diodo.

El extremo del fotoreceptor o como se llame ahora miraré como comprobarlo, he visto algo de poner una pila de 1,5v en el diodo y mirar si hay medida en la zona del receptor.

Si mido sin conectar nada, no hay medida en la zona del fotoreceptor, supongo que será normal.

En un par de horas te digo algo que estoy liado con mi hijo.

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 10, 2015)

PerCT dijo:


> Empiezo con el diodo Schottky, ........ *se queda marcando 1* en la pantalla. Si mido entre 1 y 3 tampoco hay medida, independientemente de donde coloque la punta roja y negra.
> 
> Espero que me confirmes si los valores son adecuados, para volver a soldar el diodo en su sitio.



En algunos polímetros cuando no miden nada, es decir sin tocar nada con las puntas, en display hay un 1 a la izquierda. Al medir desaparece y te sale la medida real. Creo que a eso se refiere. 
Saludos.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En algunos polímetros cuando no miden nada, es decir sin tocar nada con las puntas, en display hay un 1 a la izquierda. Al medir desaparece y te sale la medida real. Creo que a eso se refiere.
> Saludos.



Correcto, es un polímetro malísimo de 5 euros, no da para mucho. Cuando no hay lectura se queda en 1.



Bueno remato con las pruebas del octoacoplador. Seregrafiado como 4072I 817CN Y

En el extremo inferior, en la zona del circulito que indica donde va el positivo, pongo cable a 3v que sale de dos pilas AAA. A su lado pongo el cable negativo de las pilas.

Al hacer esto obtengo lectura en el lado del fotoreceptor. Si quito los 3V no hay lectura en el fotoreceptor.

Por lo que parece ser que trabaja correctamente. Otra cosa que puedo soldar de nuevo.

Respecto al transistor, efectivamente en el datasheet muestra que lleva diodo, por eso el tema de la polaridad que decias. Vuelvo a soldarlo porque parece estar bien según comentas.

¿Que más puedo comprobar? Aunque no consiga repararlo hay que ver lo que estoy aprendiendo.

Gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 10, 2015)

PerCT dijo:
			
		

> Bueno remato con las pruebas del octoacoplador. Seregrafiado como 4072I 817CN Y
> 
> En el extremo inferior, en la zona del circulito que indica donde va el  positivo, pongo cable a 3v que sale de dos pilas AAA. A su lado pongo el  cable negativo de las pilas.
> 
> ...



Cuidado, lo que hiciste fue arriesgado, siempre que alimentes un optoacoplador o un diodo cualquiera debes limitar su corriente poniendo una resistencia en serie, por más que la tensión que estes aplicando sea baja, de lo contrario corres peligro de quemarlo, espero no haya sido el caso.
Bueno lo que queda ahora para hacer es comprobar el estado del integrado de montaje superficial que se encuentra del lado de abajo de 8 patas, no se cual será, podrías decirme cual es?


----------



## PerCT (Nov 10, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Cuidado, lo que hiciste fue arriesgado, siempre que alimentes un optoacoplador o un diodo cualquiera debes limitar su corriente poniendo una resistencia en serie, por más que la tensión que estes aplicando sea baja, de lo contrario corres peligro de quemarlo, espero no haya sido el caso.
> Bueno lo que queda ahora para hacer es comprobar el estado del integrado de montaje superficial que se encuentra del lado de abajo de 8 patas, no se cual será, podrías decirme cual es?



No tenía ni idea, vi gente que lo hacía con 9v y pensé hacerlo igual pero con 3v (aunque eran dos pilas ya gastadas que no daban apenas 2v)

Te mando foto de lo que creo que buscas, esta etiquetado como UTC UD0A  LM358L  YA

Adjunto foto.



Ehhhhhhh se ha arragladoooooo. ¿Pero que es estoooooo?

Sueldo de nuevo los componentes que he quitado, le meto 230v y se enciende el led que antes no se encendia. Mido las salidas de 18v y tengo 18 en las dos salidas.

¿puede ser al haber cortocircuitado el transistor de conmutación que se hubiera quedado cerrado o algo raro?

Increible pero cierto.



JODER, deconecto y vuelvo a conectar y ya no va.

Desde luego parece ser uno de los componentes manipulados.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 10, 2015)

Se refería al IC que está por el lado de las soldaduras. 
Deja que se descarguen bien los condensadores y vuelve a probar a ver si funciona. Para ello sin tensión conecta a la salida de los 18v una bombilla y comprueba que no haya tensión en las salidas. 
Si después sigue funcionando bien,si no... pues a buscar. De todas forma repasa soldaduras, quizás fué eso el fallo alguna soldadura de los componentes que has comprobado.  

Antes de darle a responder me has corroborado lo que imaginaba, que fallaría enseguida. Repasa soldaduras.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 10, 2015)

acabo de desoldar el ttransistor, lo compruebo y lo vuelvo a soldar.

Conecto todo y BOOOM, Tremendo ruido y chispazo y el fusible de protección quemado. Vaya telita.

Como soy un inexperto no limpie el flux depues de soldar y habia pistas y componentes comunicados. Mañana compro un fusible nuevo y pruebo si va o si se han frito más cosas, o si el fusible hizo bien su trabajo y protegió.

Un saludo


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lo que seguramente ha pasado es que ha habido alguna soldadura quebrada, lo cual es normal es ese tipo de fuentes ya que levantan algo de temperatura, y con el tiempo suele dar ese tipo de problemas. La solución es repasar las soldaduras, lo que indirectamente tu has hecho al sacar los componentes de la placa para poder probarlos. 

A quien no le a pasado alguna vez de sacar algo andando, luego volver a poner y que se queme?? Es normal, por la manipulación de los componentes en forma aislada, no olvides que nuestro cuerpo puede generar hasta más de 2000V de electricidad estática, lo cual es mortal para muchos componentes electrónicos si no son manipulados con cierta seguridad. Antes que nada para toda prueba que realices utiliza una lampara en serie con lo que conectas, de esta forma, cualquier cortociruito o fallo que ocurra te protegera prendiendose la lampara. Ahora bien, sin dudas algo se quemo, la pregunta es que?? revisa nuevamente el transistor de potencia, reemplaza el fusible y vuelve a probar colocando la lampara en serie con la fuente a la entrada de 220V.

PD: Me referia al integrado del lado de abajo, uno chiquitito de montaje superficial, no al LM358. El de la cara de abajo puede ser un UC3842 o similar.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 11, 2015)

El integrado que mencionas tiene escrito 3843B EZ708

El tema es que he vuelto a cambiar el fusible y limpiar todo bien, he vuelto a conectar y he conseguido otra explosión. Esta vez no se ha roto el fusible, sino que se han volatilizado parte de las pistas previas al mismo. Acabo de localizar otros dos componentes averiados. 

Uno es el termistor SCK 202 que estaba junto al fusible. Si bien parece que funciona, y marca 20 ohms al medir, se ha roto la capsula con el fogonazo del fusible.

El otro es una especie de resistencia que estaba junto al transistor de conmutación que comprobé ayer. Tiene rota la envoltura y si mido no da lectura ninguna. Así que salvo que a mi polímetro le falte alguna escala superior, pienso que está roto. A ver si identifico que resistencia es.

Voy a cambiar esas dos cosas y volver a probar. Adjunto foto del desastre.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 11, 2015)

Comprueba puente rectificador y transistor antes de volver a meterle voltios. Y comprueba con una lampara en serie.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 11, 2015)

Acabo de probar con lampara en serie y se enciende. Acabo de evitar otra explosión. Gracias a los dos por el truco.

Ahora bien, ¿donde tengo el corto? Si mido continuidad entre el conector de entrada de linea fase y el neutro tengo continuidad. NO se si será normal, pues hay partes del circuito que se interconectan con ciertos componentes.

Decidme que puedo mirar. Voy a mirar el puente rectificador y el transistor como me dices.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pues el corto puede que provenga del varistor que se encuentra al costado, el de color vordo. La resistencia seguro esta abierta, debe ser utilizada para sensar corriente


----------



## PerCT (Nov 11, 2015)

El puente rectificador, parece trabajar bien, da medida de 700 entre positivo y centrales, y entre negativo y centrales idem. Si mido entre positivo y negativo 1400 que es el doble y parece ser lo correcto según veo por videos de youtube.

Al quitar el puente ha desaparecido el corto. Al volver a soldarlo tengo corto otra vez, pero claro, el puente puentea varias zonas, a saber de donde viene el problema.

EL varistor verde ¿te refieres al que hay junto al soporte del fusible? Es que ese lo he cambiado porque estaba quemada la protección, aúnque daba medida. Si lo mido da lectura de 20 que es lo que marca seregrafiado. 

¿o te refieres a otro varistor?


----------



## PerCT (Nov 11, 2015)

Bueno, acabo de localizar el problema del corto. Es el transistor de conmutación que ayer funcionaba perfectamente. Lo he quitado, y esta cortocircuitado entre todas sus patillas. 

Mañana intentare localizar otro igual para sustituir. Además, por la parte inferior se ha quemado una pequeña resistencia SMD, muy cercana al transistor, y que gracias a la foto, he podido ver que era 103 que creo que es de 10k. Mañana compraré una normal para soldarla porque tengo hueco, y encontrar una smd igual de pequeña no creo que sea facil y soldarla también debe ser complicado.

Os mantendré informados.

Gracias


----------



## PerCT (Nov 12, 2015)

Bueno, ya estamos como al principio. He solucionado el problema de cortocircuito, y aunque la fuente no funciona, sigo teniendo los mismo valores que en el primer post. He repasado algunas soldaduras, pero nada.

¿Alguna idea o no me caliento más la cabeza?

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 12, 2015)

PerCT dijo:
			
		

> El integrado que mencionas tiene escrito 3843B EZ708



Bueno, como habia comentado podia llegar a funcionar con un integrado UC3842 o similar. Segun lo que posteaste, es un UC3843B, que es igual al que yo mencione. Para mi ese integrado no esta funcionando. La mejor forma sería ver la forma de onda a la salida del PWM, pero con un polimetro eso no se puede saber, tendría que ser con un osciloscopio. Si cuentas con algun conocido que posea dicho instrumento, sería ideal para poder descartar ese componente, sino reemplazalo directamente, no es caro para nada. Si despues de eso no funciona, ya no te calientes mas la cabeza. Si decides reemplazarlo, comprá malla desoldante para poder desoldarlo. Saludos.


----------



## PerCT (Nov 12, 2015)

¿no se puede desoldar con la bomba de muelle que succiona?


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 12, 2015)

Lo que pasa es que al ser montaje superficial es mas dificil que te succione el estaño. Igual intentalo para hacer tu propia experiencia. Si no ya sabes con que podrias. Lo ideal para desoldar esos componentes es la pistola de calor


----------



## PerCT (Nov 12, 2015)

No he podido conseguir el integrado en mi ciudad. No voy a seguir con ello. La guardo para piezas.

Además la bobina que sacaba los 12vac ha reventado también cuando el corto. Esta comunicado fase y neutro y negra por una zona.

Que catástrofe, pero bueno. En su día compré una fuente igual para sustituirla, y ahora me había dado por intentar reparar la averiada. 

Al menos me ha servido para aprender cosas, que es lo importante.

Muchas gracias a juanma2468 y a Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## cpsl (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola 
He instalado un videoportero en blanco y negro fermax en mi casa (Antes tenía un tegui). Todo funciona correctamente, se ve bien, se oye, y abre la puerta...
El problema es que cuando abre la puerta actúa unos 2-3 segundos seguidos, parece que va a quemar el solenoide de la cerradura...
La cerradura es marca TEGUI, es electromagnética, de las grandes con un botón por atrás para abrir por el interior y posibilidad de abrir por el exterior con llave. Esta cerradura abre con un simple impulso y no necesita 3 segundos de excitación...
Quisiera saber si se puede regular el tiempo de apertura del portero... 
Es un fermax modelo 4960

Saludos


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 21, 2017)

por que no te pones en contacto con la marca fermax,seguro te lo solucionan.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2019)

En mi condición de juntamugres guardé la pantalla de un portero electrónico FERMAX, busqué por internet y no encontré la forma de conectarla pero al final lo he averiguado con un poco de atención a la serigrafía del circuito y con un polímetro en función de medidor ce continuidad
La pantalla es esta:
::: Welcome BSEC Home Page - B/W Flat Monitor Module, TFT LCD Module, CCD Camera, CCD Camera module, BSEC Process :::


Conector
Pin Función
1- +12V (rojo)
2- GND (negro)
3-GND (negro)
4-Video compuesto (amarillo)

A continuación lleva tres potenciómetros de 10k, como no tenía los he sustituido por 22k y funcionan aparentemente bien.
Son para ajuste de  brillo, contraste y color, no sé cual es cual pero la conexión es:

5-extremo (blanco)
6-cursor (amarillo)
7-extremo (rojo)

8-extremo (blanco)
9-cursor (amarillo)
10-extrmo (rojo)

11-extremo (blanco)
12-cursor (amarillo)
13-extremo (rojo)

La calidad es bastante mala, según el datasheet del fabricante no tanto pero en la realidad... pero bueno, tengo un monitor de video compuesto gratis y pequeño. No sé muy bien para qué lo usaré.



Venía con una placa del videoportero con el resto de funciones, abrepuertas etc en la que estaban los tres potenciometros, pero ocupaba mucho y solo servía para los tres potes, así que le he preparado lo que se ve en la foto que ocupa muchísimo menos.
No tiréis los conectores de la placa que son raretes, yo he cortado los cables aprovechando el conector.


----------



## guspe (Mar 27, 2020)

Buenas compañeros queria ver si me podiais ayudar. Estoy intentando repara una placa de calle de un videoportero fermax vds color. Por lo visto ha tenido una sobrecarga y esta en corto. He desoldado la pieza que parecia afectada todo lo demas esta bien. Pero no encuentro por mas que busco repuesto para esta pieza ni ademas su nombre exacto. Sabéis si la puedo sustituir por otra de otro modelo o donde podria encontarla. Solo he encontardo algun resultado en paginas de china que me dicen 2 semanas de envio...
Gracias a todos.
Os paso foto


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 27, 2020)

Eso que muestras son cuatro bobinas/choques en un encapsulado de 470uH y 600mA.



Lo encuentras si buscas por el fabricante y la numeración de la segunda linea.

Te subo la hoja de datos.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2020)

https://es.farnell.com/epcos/b82792c2474n315/estrangulador-cu-druple-0-47mh/dp/524852


----------



## guspe (Mar 27, 2020)

Muchas gracias compañeros, que efectivos¡👏


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Aparte en el mismo encapsulado dice "*4x470uH*"... 
Las bobinas tienen muy baja resistencia, por ende parece ser un corto.
Lamentablemente, o la fabricas, o consigues la misma, o una similar con mas bobinas (nunca con menos), siempre respetando el material y las medidas en Henrios


----------



## guspe (Mar 27, 2020)

Podría hacerla uniendo 4 de estas a cada uno de los correspondientes pins?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2020)

guspe dijo:


> Podría hacerla uniendo 4 de estas a cada uno de los correspondientes pins?



No, estan en modo común, deben compartir el mismo elemento férrico, es para balancear la linea de transmisión

pero medio complicado que se queme, te da circuito abierto?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 27, 2020)

Para mi experiencia, dudo que sea el responsable(aunque jamás se  especifico- tipifico la falla en sí) , es más factible que el/los responsables sea la placa de circuito impreso con islas cortadas debido a la acción de la corriente sobre el cobre de las pistas y a algun otro elemento más "sensible" a la rotura que esos choques de filtrado de 600mA.

Coincido que deben ser en único núcleo


----------



## guspe (Mar 27, 2020)

Gracias a todos. La verdad es que a mi tb me parece raro que se haya quemado por ahí, solo se veia afectado este componente.
Seguiré investigando la placa cuando pueda.
Y raro que se haya quemado la bobina...
Empiezo a pensar que puede ser hasta que le haya entrado algo de agua y haya afectado solo a este componente.
Mirad como está. Gracias¡


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2020)

Ah, no, si se quemo feito


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 27, 2020)

A parte de que se quemó veo que los "pad" del circuito impreso se han quedado pegados a las patillas del componente.
Toca rehacer pistas de circuito impreso.


----------



## guspe (Mar 27, 2020)

Exacto sí. Os lo iba a poner. Puedo soldar unos cablecitos y estos al nuevo componente que ponga. Me resulta más facil y se me sueldan mejor. O qué me recomiendas para reconstruir. Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 27, 2020)

Lavalo con alcohol isopropilico y fijate si mide continuidad entre los extremos de un mismo lado, para mi se ve mas feo de lo que realmente esta.

Le falta un terminal de un lado pero aparentemente el alambre de cobre del bobinado llega perfectamente y no se ve a simple vista cables con perdida del barniz(al menos hasta que se limpie mejor).

La otra es si te animas a desarmarlo, contar las vueltas y medir el grosor de uno de los alambres ya que todo los bobinados son de la misma cantidad de vueltas y mismo grosor, solo tenes que fijarte el sentido de los bobinados y re-hacerlo. aunque sea sin el soporte que solo esta alli a los fines del armado mas rápido y mecánico.


----------



## guspe (Mar 27, 2020)

Efectivamente. Me da continuidad en cada pin de un lado y otro. 
Puede ser que fuera la patilla que se quemó que no hiciera contacto. Mañana lo limpio bien y lo monto a ver...
Gracias¡


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2020)

habia escrito que  puedes probar a corta distancia si puenteas los 4 bobinas para ver si funciona (no creo)


----------



## Adorisman (Sep 19, 2020)

Hola, mi fuente de alimentacion de la marca fermax para videoportero, esta averiada, el piloto de ON no se enciende, y no saca tension a la salida, bueno, el tema es que la he desmontado y me he encontrado con un Thermistor hecho trizas, despellejado, habia otro thermistor alado ese parece que estaba medio bien pero de todas maneras lo he desoldado y al medirle resistencia, me da 18 Ohms, y cuando le aplico calor baja la resistencia aun mas, su modelo es "SCK 202", me parece un valor muy bajo para un thermistor, he estado buscando el datasheet pero no encuentro que resistencia tiene que tener, tambien me he encontrado un condensador con una patilla quemada y otro descapacitado, el tema es:     ¿Como se el valor de el thermistor ese para cambiarlo? ¿El otro thermistor que parece que esta bien, es esa su resistencia que tendria que tener? ADJUNTO FOTOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2020)

Es un "in rush thermistor" para disminuir la bruta corriente de carga del capacitor al conectar a línea , ponele alguna resistencia de unos 5 Ohms por 2 o 5 Watts para probar la fuente . . .  quizás esté en corto y por eso explotó !


----------



## Adorisman (Sep 20, 2020)

Pero para reemplazarla, ¿cómo se el modelo? ¿Que thermistor compro? ¿Hay varios tipos no? No tengo mucha idea de electronica, me podrias indicar?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2020)

Hola a todos , si ese NTC exploto seguramente hay algun corto circuito en la parte viva ( alta tensión) , portanto es altamente recomendable chequear la puente rectificadora , capacitor electrolictico de filtrado , transistor MosFet de conmutación , etc.....
Una dica aca es sienpre usar una lampara incandescente en série con la Red Electrica para alimentar esa fuente.
Unos 100W y tensión igual a de la Red Electrica te sirve de 10
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Adorisman (Sep 20, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , si ese NTC exploto seguramente hay algun corto circuito en la parte viva ( alta tensión) , portanto es altamente recomendable chequear la puente rectificadora , capacitor electrolictico de filtrado , transistor MosFet de conmutación , etc.....
> Una dica aca es sienpre usar una lampara incandescente en série con la Red Electrica para alimentar esa fuente.
> Unos 100W y tensión igual a de la Red Electrica te sirve de 10
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento!
> ...


Vale, no hay ningun corto y tampoco exploto el thermistor, la fuente tiene años lo menos 20, dejo de dar tension a la salida, y la abri y me encontre con el thermistor agrietado, pero no por tema de cortocircuito, sino por haber estado expuesto al calentamiento durante tantos años, vuelvo a preguntar lo mismo, ¿Que thermistor compro que me sustituya ese? Al estar hecho cascarilla no se ve su serigrafia y no se por cual sustituirlo... ¿Alguna idea? Aparte de ese thermistor me he encontrado dos condensadores descapacitados, mi unica duda es sobre el thermistor no se que hacer.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2020)

Adorisman dijo:


> Vale, no hay ningun corto y tampoco exploto el thermistor, la fuente tiene años lo menos 20, dejo de dar tension a la salida, y la abri y me encontre con el thermistor agrietado, pero no por tema de cortocircuito, sino por haber estado expuesto al calentamiento durante tantos años, vuelvo a preguntar lo mismo, ¿Que thermistor compro que me sustituya ese? Al estar hecho cascarilla no se ve su serigrafia y no se por cual sustituirlo... ¿Alguna idea? Aparte de ese thermistor me he encontrado dos condensadores descapacitados, mi unica duda es sobre el thermistor no se que hacer.


Bueno , descurpe por no tener entiendido lo que realmente se pasa , pero puedes sacar un NTC de una vieja fuente de PC ya desquaçada , su valor debe rondar los 5 Ohmios .
Su función es reduzir la curriente de "In Rusch" que acontece en lo premero momento de enciendido y los capacitores elcetrolicticos de filtrado estan totalmente descargados.
Esa bruta curriente puede estropiar la puente rectificadora ponendo los puebres diodos en corto.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Adorisman (Sep 21, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , descurpe por no tener entiendido lo que realmente se pasa , pero puedes sacar un NTC de una vieja fuente de PC ya desquaçada , su valor debe rondar los 5 Ohmios .
> Su función es reduzir la curriente de "In Rusch" que acontece en lo premero momento de enciendido y los capacitores elcetrolicticos de filtrado estan totalmente descargados.
> Esa bruta curriente puede estropiar la puente rectificadora ponendo los puebres diodos en corto.
> !Suerte!
> ...


Quisiera saber si esta NTC me sirve en reemplado a esa que esta hecha cascarilla, mide 30 ohms la NTC nueva


PerCT dijo:


> Buenas a todos:
> 
> Tengo una fuente de alimentación a un sistema de videoportero marca FERMAX. Se alimenta a 230V AC y transforma en dos zonas, una a 12V AC y otra a 18V DC. El problema lo tengo en la de 18VDC que no saca nada. No soy un experto en electrónica, se más bien poco, así que mido con el polímetro y veo que me llega corriente hasta un transformador, que tiene en un lado cuatro patillas y al otro dos. En el lado de 4 patillas, dos son positivas y dos son negativas, y sacan 326V DC, en el otro lado, solo hay dos patillas y no saca nada de corriente, no se si la avería será aqui, pero el circuito se interrumpe en este punto, y aparte de este componente, solo hay de por medio un capacitor/varistor de esos que son como una lenteja azul, y al otro extremo un componente con 4 patillas, que no se lo que es. No hay nada más comunicando la zona que aún tiene voltaje con la que ya no tiene nada.
> 
> ...


Hola, tengo una averia similar y quisiera saber que modelo es el thermisotor ese marrón, que sale en la foto que has hechado de tu fuente, es como una lenteja se ve en tu foto como esta un poco la placa tostada, no se si sabes lo que te digo, es por que si puedes mirarlo y que me digas el modelo de ese thermistor, ya que el mio esta hechi trizas y no se ve


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , descurpe por no tener entiendido lo que realmente se pasa , pero puedes sacar un NTC de una vieja fuente de PC ya desquaçada , su valor debe rondar los 5 Ohmios .
> Su función es reduzir la curriente de "In Rusch" que acontece en lo premero momento de enciendido y los capacitores elcetrolicticos de filtrado estan totalmente descargados.
> Esa bruta curriente puede estropiar la puente rectificadora ponendo los puebres diodos en corto.
> !Suerte!
> ...


Tambien quisiera saber de que valor es esa resistencia, me estoy volviendo loco tiene 5 Bandas, (Rojo,  Blanco "Gris o Plata", Oro , negro ) WTF nunca he visto eso asi


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 21, 2020)

0.39Ω 5% es el valor y posiblemente metal film de 2W, el negro es el coeficiente de variación con respecto a la temperatura.

A mi entender cualquier NTC de ese tipo(tamaño) que consigas debería funcionar si esa en serie con la entrada de la linea.

Don *DOSMETROS* ya te dio una alternativa mas que valida aquí.


----------



## HABILIS (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo el mismo problema con la fuente de FERMAX y con lo que parece ser una resistencia NTC, se ha destruido la envoltura y no hay indentificación, pero lo que si he visto es que está colocada en serie con el primario del trafo cuya unica misión es suministrar los 12v AC para la cerradura electrica. Creo que es independiente a la propia fuente conmutada y no la causa de que esta no funcione. ¿Podría alguien identificar este elemento para poder sustituirlo?. Supongo que su misión es proteger dicho transformador.


----------

